# Existing DirecTV subscriber, how much would it be to upgrade to Genie?



## Nguyenning (Jul 1, 2013)

I've had DirecTV for several years now. My wife clogs our DVR with a bunch of trash that interrupts what I wanna watch, so I'd like to upgrade to Genie.

How much extra per month is it? And would I have to agree to a new 2 year contract just for upgrading to it?

Thanks!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If you simply are replacing an HD DVR with a Genie, there is no difference per month, except for the possible exception that the Whole Home service is required, which is $3 a month. However, if it's your only box, that is waived.

It would have a two year commitment.

What other equipment (if any) do you have?


----------



## Nguyenning (Jul 1, 2013)

I have one DVR right now in the living room... forgot what model it is, but I can record 2 shows at once but have to be watching one live. Kind of a pain.

Blah, sucks that I'd have to agree to 2 years just for upgrading to the Genie! But I think I need it. Wife clogs the DVR up with Real Housewives and Kardashians... there's a new episode like 3 times per day it seems :blackeye:


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If you record a lot, you can record 2 shows and watch one of the ones you have already recorded at the same time.
I do this every day on my DVR.


----------



## alc965 (Mar 14, 2012)

called Directv last week to inquire about getting a replacement remote control. What I got instead was a Genie Whole Home upgrade for $3 a month extra without asking. Extremely happy with the speed and the PIP option.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

But your current DVR is HD? That's key to the monthly fees. If this is upgrading you to HD, there's a $10 HD fee per account.

I'd also make sure things are set up correctly, like are her shows set up to record both or repeats? Also some shows don't handle repeats correctly, and we have to do some special programming to get rid of those. I also generally setup network shows at a higher priority, as cable shows generally repeat more than the standard network show.


----------



## Nguyenning (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes, it's HD. I'm going to call later today and see if I can just get an upgrade to Genie for that $3 to $5/month...
alc965 did you have to agree to 2 more years?

And yes I have checked her shows. They are all first run only, problem is there's so many!!! lol


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You won't have to pay the Whole Home fee if the Genie is the only box. I can guarantee alc965 got a contract with his Genie.


----------



## alc965 (Mar 14, 2012)

2 year contract


----------



## Nguyenning (Jul 1, 2013)

Well, I guess I'll see if I can squeeze a free NFL Sunday Ticket out of them if I'm gonna be agreeing to 2 more years!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You might consider adding a box instead of replacing it. That way you can set it up so you never see listings for shows you eschew. More expensive, but worth the peace of mind.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Nguyenning said:


> Well, I guess I'll see if I can squeeze a free NFL Sunday Ticket out of them if I'm gonna be agreeing to 2 more years!


You could pay over $400 and own one and then not have a 2 year agreement. Which is better for you?


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

You could pay over $400 and own one and then not have a 2 year agreement. Which is better for you?


I think the current lease model means even if you leave directv, you have to send them back that $400 DVR you paid. Sounds like contract is a viable alternative to that.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

cypherx said:


> I think the current lease model means even if you leave directv, you have to send them back that $400 DVR you paid. Sounds like contract is a viable alternative to that.


I believe some have listed owned models from ebay and such. If it is truly owned, it would not have the agreement.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> You won't have to pay the Whole Home fee if the Genie is the only box.


Going forward, even a single Plus HD DVR appears to be qualifying for a $25 Advanced Receiver Fee. I wonder if it has anything to do with when you signed up and/or upgraded.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

harsh said:


> Going forward, even a single Plus HD DVR appears to be qualifying for a $25 Advanced Receiver Fee. I wonder if it has anything to do with when you signed up and/or upgraded.


All accounts activated on/after February 9, 2012.


----------



## Kromagg73 (Jul 2, 2013)

Check to see if you have an offer for the Genie, for example "Genie w/1, 2 or 3 Clients for $0" The installation is free and so is the box. As of May 16th DirecTv offered an every two year upgrade and you can take advantage of that. You will have to call and see if you are eligible for the every two year upgrade. After that it is only $3 per month for the whole home fee and $10 Dvr/HD fee if you if you already don't have HD or DVR's in your home. The offer is based on your last upgrade, so if you don't have it until later, that could be why, but that's something to check on.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Kromagg73 said:


> Check to see if you have an offer for the Genie, for example "Genie w/1, 2 or 3 Clients for $0" The installation is free and so is the box. As of May 16th DirecTv offered an every two year upgrade and you can take advantage of that. You will have to call and see if you are eligible for the every two year upgrade. After that it is only $3 per month for the whole home fee and $10 Dvr/HD fee if you if you already don't have HD or DVR's in your home. The offer is based on your last upgrade, so if you don't have it until later, that could be why, but that's something to check on.


This is if you have the Protection Plan with D*.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Kromagg73 said:


> As of May 16th DirecTv offered an every two year upgrade and you can take advantage of that. .


that is only true as long as you have he Protection plan


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

harsh said:


> Going forward, even a single Plus HD DVR appears to be qualifying for a $25 Advanced Receiver Fee. I wonder if it has anything to do with when you signed up and/or upgraded.


You are saying that even if you only have one dvr that you have to pay for whole home dvr service?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

For accounts started after February 9, 2012, essentially. They have one fee of $25, which includes Whole Home.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> For accounts started after February 9, 2012, essentially. They have one fee of $25, which includes Whole Home.


So instead of breaking it up, they combined it to one line item and raised the price by $2? I think that is equivalant to these three line items on my online statement:

06/20 07/19 Advanced Receiver-HD Monthly 10.00















06/20 07/19 Advanced Receiver-DVR Monthly 10.00








06/20 07/19 DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR Service Monthly 3.00


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

I got a email stating that I am one of the customers that can upgrade to the genie for free. The question is whether or not I take it as I have 1 HD DVR and 3 standard recivers. I have one HDTV that has a standard box, but I wonder how much it would cost to put the HD DVR in that room with the Genie in my room.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The "relocation" is included in whatever you pay (or even if is free) to get the hardware and installation


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

I just paid $99.00 with a six month $10.00 credit bringing it down to $39.99. But they may have to put in a new multiswitch & that's a $49.00 service call fee. When I first ordered it they said I needed one but when I finally ordered it they said I didn't. Well it just arrived & surprise, surprise, I need one, but since they messed up they're waving the service call fee.


----------



## Nguyenning (Jul 1, 2013)

alexcohen said:


> I just paid $99.00 with a six month $10.00 credit bringing it down to $39.99. But they may have to put in a new multiswitch & that's a $49.00 service call fee. When I first ordered it they said I needed one but when I finally ordered it they said I didn't. Well it just arrived & surprise, surprise, I need one, but since they messed up they're waving the service call fee.


Just called... they said to add genie to my account, it'd be $299 for them to ship it out to me. Wtf?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Not everyone gets the same deal. Depends on account and CSR.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nguyenning said:


> Just called... they said to add genie to my account, it'd be $299 for them to ship it out to me. Wtf?


Not being under a contract can help tremendously


----------



## Nguyenning (Jul 1, 2013)

peds48 said:


> Not being under a contract can help tremendously


Yeah... think I'll wait this one out at that price. I guess I can endure the Kardashians and Real Housewives on my DVR for $300+


----------



## roadrnnr (Nov 21, 2004)

Still trying to understand Genie. I have 4 HD DVRS presently with whole home DVR. Would getting Genie eliminate the other three HD-DVR's and their montlhy fee's?

The HR22's I think I have suck, they are so slow.

Seems like a good deal to replace them with Genie if I am understanding how it works right.

Also what is the Geni Mini it says is required in each room? How can they say you don't need a box in every room but then make you get that?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Still trying to understand Genie. I have 4 HD DVRS presently with whole home DVR. Would getting Genie eliminate the other three HD-DVR's and their montlhy fee's?

The HR22's I think I have suck, they are so slow.

Seems like a good deal to replace them with Genie if I am understanding how it works right.

Also what is the Geni Mini it says is required in each room? How can they say you don't need a box in every room but then make you get that?


The Genie is a 5-tuner DVR. It can work alongside or without your other DVRs. You could replace one DVR and remove one DVR and you would have one more tuner than you currently have now. That would reduce your bill by $6 by removing a receiver.

The Genie minis are clients for the Genie itself. They use a tuner from the Genie itself and give you full access to the Genie as if you were using the Genie directly. The minis are not required in order to use the Genie. As for not having a box in every room, if you have an RVU-enabled TV, the TV can act as a client for the Genie and you don't need a box. Just be aware that the Minis or a RVU-enabled TV still entail the $6/month fee.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

roadrnnr said:


> Still trying to understand Genie. I have 4 HD DVRS presently with whole home DVR. Would getting Genie eliminate the other three HD-DVR's and their montlhy fee's?
> 
> Also what is the Geni Mini it says is required in each room? How can they say you don't need a box in every room but then make you get that?


IMHO, DirecTV will never make a product that would eliminate the monthly fee. This is their bread and butter.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Nguyenning said:


> Just called... they said to add genie to my account, it'd be $299 for them to ship it out to me. Wtf?


Sounds like you didn't talk to Retention. How long has it been since your last receiver was activated? When is your current commitment up? Do you pay on time every time? Those things have a baring on the deals you are able to get.


----------



## roadrnnr (Nov 21, 2004)

The Merg said:


> The Genie is a 5-tuner DVR. It can work alongside or without your other DVRs. You could replace one DVR and remove one DVR and you would have one more tuner than you currently have now. That would reduce your bill by $6 by removing a receiver.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Ok so If I got a Genie rec would they charge me a fee for 5 tuners at $6 month each.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

No, it's per receiver, not tuner.


----------



## Prea (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok guys maybe you can help me out. I am also looking at upgrading to a genie, because I just got a letter telling me that I can do so for free. 

I don't have to get the whole home service if I get a genie, correct? I don't currently have it, and don't need/want it either. Assuming I don't, the monthly fees changing from an HD-DVR to a Genie will be the same, right? (I have no intention on getting any genie minis)


I currently have 1 HD-DVR receiver, 1 HD receiver, and 1 standard definition receiver. If I replaced it to be the following: 1 Genie, 1 HD-DVR (get rid of the normal HD one), and 1 standard - would my monthly bill stay the same? I realize the two DVRs would not be connected in anyway (without whole home service), but I'm fine with that. Would I have to pay extra per month to have 2 separate DVRs (rather than just 1)? 

EDIT: hm, I think right now I'm paying $10 for HD and $10 for DVR. If I upgrade to a genie, will they force me to pay $25 instead for the "advanced receiver service," even if I don't want the whole home service?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Not sure if they'd push you to the other fee format or not. I do not believe they would but not sure. They never have me, but I haven't added a genie to my system after they changed their fees formats.

You may or may not need some other equipment changes, that depends on how your system is set up now. But that is likely included as well. And Id get rid of the sd receiver and put the hd box on the other tv, not the other way around. Zero reason to not do that.

Unless they force you to jump to the new fee, or get MRV then no, your bill will NOT change.

With two dvrs, you may find yourself using MRV if you end up with it.


----------



## Prea (Jul 23, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> Not sure if they'd push you to the other fee format or not. I do not believe they would but not sure. They never have me, but I haven't added a genie to my system after they changed their fees formats.
> 
> You may or may not need some other equipment changes, that depends on how your system is set up now. But that is likely included as well. And Id get rid of the sd receiver and put the hd box on the other tv, not the other way around. Zero reason to not do that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help/info.

The standard receiver is on a standard tv, a hd receiver wouldn't do anything for it lol.

And my parents watch the HD-DVR downstairs, and I have a HD upstairs. No reason for us to have a whole home dvr service between them since we watch different things.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, you already "paid" for the HD receiver, not reason why to give it away. IIRC, you will pay the $3.00 a month WHDVR service fee regardless as the tech has to set you up for it if your get the Genie, at the very least to share the internet connection. you can disable playlist sharing if you really want


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Prea said:


> Thanks for the help/info.
> 
> The standard receiver is on a standard tv, a hd receiver wouldn't do anything for it lol.
> 
> And my parents watch the HD-DVR downstairs, and I have a HD upstairs. No reason for us to have a whole home dvr service between them since we watch different things.


Oh, I beg to differ. I think hd channels look a lot better in sd format than the sd feed most the time. Plus you'd be set if your tv dies and you have to upgrade,or if you ever decide to turn on mrv, you'd want an hd receiver there, there are no sd ones that will do mrv Since the pricing is the same, there's no way Id toss an hd in favor of a sd unit.


----------



## Prea (Jul 23, 2013)

peds48 said:


> Well, you already "paid" for the HD receiver, not reason why to give it away. IIRC, you will pay the $3.00 a month WHDVR service fee regardless as the tech has to set you up for it if your get the Genie, at the very least to share the internet connection. you can disable playlist sharing if you really want


What do you mean to share the internet connection? I don't follow. The genie doesn't need to be connected to the internet as far as I know, I don't know what the sharing you are referring to is, and I don't think whole home service has anything to do with internet. But I could be wrong.

I do have a wired internet connection plugged into the hd-dvr right now (and what will be the genie) if that makes any difference.



inkahauts said:


> Oh, I beg to differ. I think hd channels look a lot better in sd format than the sd feed most the time. Plus you'd be set if your tv dies and you have to upgrade,or if you ever decide to turn on mrv, you'd want an hd receiver there, there are no sd ones that will do mrv Since the pricing is the same, there's no way Id toss an hd in favor of a sd unit.


Ah yea very good points. I think I'll do that then.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Prea said:


> What do you mean to share the internet connection? I don't follow. The genie doesn't need to be connected to the internet as far as I know, I don't know what the sharing you are referring to is, and I don't think whole home service has anything to do with internet. But I could be wrong.
> 
> I do have a wired internet connection plugged into the hd-dvr right now (and what will be the genie) if that makes any difference.


You can have whole home with or without internet. Once it's set up, though, you'll have internet at each location.... very nice. You can disable or limit sharing as you wish.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Prea said:


> What do you mean to share the internet connection? I don't follow. The genie doesn't need to be connected to the internet as far as I know, I don't know what the sharing you are referring to is, and I don't think whole home service has anything to do with internet. But I could be wrong.
> 
> I do have a wired internet connection plugged into the hd-dvr right now (and what will be the genie) if that makes any difference.
> 
> Ah yea very good points. I think I'll do that then.


As I said on my prior post. The tech is supposed to set your system for WHDVR, this means installing a CCK or using the Genie as a bridge for the Internet connection. once this connection is made, all receivers will be able to "pick up" this connection via the SWM/DECA network


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Quick question (don't mean to hijack) but what if there is no internet connection in the home? Will they still install a Genie system?

My internet comes from AT&T 3G.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

They should. Whole home will work without it just fine, but I do not know the specifics of what the installer "should" insist on.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> Quick question (don't mean to hijack) but what if there is no internet connection in the home? Will they still install a Genie system?
> 
> My internet comes from AT&T 3G.


They should but may require a phone connection.

Mike


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

neither are required.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

OK, just be sure his installer knows that!!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> OK, just be sure his installer knows that!!


so you are saying if customers does not have phone or internet, they cannot have DirecTV?

As much as I hate it, there are many new installs like that, specially mover's connect and new home buyers


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

peds48 said:


> so you are saying if customers does not have phone or internet, they cannot have DirecTV?
> 
> As much as I hate it, there are many new installs like that, specially mover's connect and new home buyers


 I am not close to saying anything of the kind.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am not close to saying anything of the kind.


It sure sounded something very close to it... !rolling


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

> neither are required.


According to the latest customer agreement dated 24 June 2013 it is. It goes so far as to say you might need separate accounts for more than one TV unless they're all connected to a phone line.



> _(f) Phone Connections. For optimal performance of your Receiving Equipment, including ordering with your remote control or receiving certain Services, your equipment must be directly connected to the same land-based telephone line or internet connection. If you add Service on additional TVs, you may purchase a separate subscription for each additional TV, or, if all your equipment is continuously connected to the same land-based telephone line, we can "mirror" programming to your additional TVs and charge you only the fee amount described in Section 2. You agree to provide true and accurate information about the location of your equipment. If we detect that any equipment is not regularly connected to a land-based telephone line or internet connection, we may investigate and, if it is determined that the equipment is not at the location identified on your account, we may disconnect the equipment or charge you the full programming subscription price for the equipment_


http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/legal/customer_agreement

It's not usually enforced but it is a requirement.

Mike


----------



## Tyrate (Oct 5, 2005)

I was so excited after I got off the phone with my DTV rep that I had to tell someone about the AWESOME deal that they hooked me up with so I ran to the board to let the world know. 

Here's the run down, I'd originally called to cancel a box I was no longer using after it busted and it was in a spare bedroom that no one ever went into or used. Mrs *** the rep started off the experience by given me a $20 discount off my current bill, then I'd asked her about the GENIE boxes I was seeing on these DTV TV commercials and she immediately ordered me 1 cinema box, 1 genie, and 2 additional expansion genies with a free box move to my son's room which is normally an additional charge all for free but she wasn't done yet. She then preceded to give me an additional $50 off my bill for a yr, another $15 off for 15 months and free DVR service for a year. Which lowered my bill from $115 a month to $50 and change a month for a YEAR, Wow!! I would of been perfectly happy with that but since she was feeling so generous I'd figured what the hell let's see what she says about the NFL package and sure enough she gave me 1 yr of the NFL package for free and to put the cherry on top she threw in all the premium channels for 2 months for free as well. Needless to say the rep made my year and has erase any ill feelings I previously had about DTV right away.

All that without a single yell or complaint from me, all I did was start the conversation off in a pleasant tone. 

It should be noted that I've been with DTV for over ten years and I haven't called about any free upgrades in over an year, so I guess they were feeling overly generous with me. Though I thought DTV was losing its grip on its customer service ratings over the past few years they have once again reminded me why they are #1 in customer and TV services! You should also note when speaking on the automated line be sure to say "cancel" when it ask "what are you calling for", it should get you directly to the retention team for help and that's where all the magic happens.

Thanks again DTV for making my year!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, Mike we know is has been "required" since the early days but I have yet to see anybody being deny service because the lack either or both


----------



## Prea (Jul 23, 2013)

peds48 said:


> Well, you already "paid" for the HD receiver, not reason why to give it away. IIRC, you will pay the $3.00 a month WHDVR service fee regardless as the tech has to set you up for it if your get the Genie, at the very least to share the internet connection. you can disable playlist sharing if you really want


Yea my dad just called about upgrading to genie, and they're telling us we would have to pay the additional $3/month for whole home and that it's required for the genie. I don't see why it would be though.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yea my dad just called about upgrading to genie, and they're telling us we would have to pay the additional $3/month for whole home and that it's required for the genie. I don't see why it would be though.


well all I can say is DirecTV policy.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Yes, Mike we know is has been "required" since the early days but I have yet to see anybody being deny service because the lack either or both


Though I think installers have to meet a certain metric and have a certain percentage connected either to phone or Internet. I wouldn't think that the required level would be so high though that it would be difficult to meet.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Though I think installers have to meet a certain metric and have a certain percentage connected either to phone or Internet. I wouldn't think that the required level would be so high though that it would be difficult to meet.


Yes, we the installers have to meet a certain percentage of "responding" boxes. But this should not impact the customer in any way. According to you, installers could deny a prospective customer service if they don't have neither. I am pretty sure DirecTV would balk at this as they would like to collect from the customer


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Directv probably would have an issue with it, but I wouldn't rule it out. I've had an installer drive off in the middle of a job.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Directv probably would have an issue with it, but I wouldn't rule it out. I've had an installer drive off in the middle of a job.


Because they did not have a responding method? perhaps there was another reason and this was his excuse. calling DirecTV will get you another tech in a heart beat


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Directv probably would have an issue with it, but I wouldn't rule it out. I've had an installer drive off in the middle of a job.
I have install many, many, many customers with no internet or phone so far they are enjoying their service


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Because they did not have a responding method? perhaps there was another reason and this was his excuse. calling DirecTV will get you another tech in a heart beat


That was the install that took four different techs and install windows to get my DVR connected to the Internet when I switched to whole home and SWM. They all claimed they didn't have the needed equipment, that it was at the warehouse.


----------



## bobbymartinez (Aug 5, 2013)

I have an HD-DVR and 3 standard dvr's. Will I be saving money by switching to the genie and genie mini's?


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

bobbymartinez said:


> I have an HD-DVR and 3 standard dvr's. Will I be saving money by switching to the genie and genie mini's?


Not in my opinion. You have 8 tuners now and will only have 5 if you upgrade and send everything back. Now you could keep the HD DVR and have 7 tuners and use 1 less mini but that is up to you. Unless you lower your receiver count, the per receiver fee will stay the same. You will be hit with the $3 whole home fee though so I dont see it saving money. Its more about what you want. Do you need more tuners or space? Would you like to use the mini's to watch what is on the Genie in other rooms? If so, go for it. If not, probably don't as I dont see this lowering your bill unless you lower the receiver count.


----------



## dshank522 (Sep 13, 2009)

I would like to get a Genie. I only have one HD-DVR. Forgive me for my ignorance but I have 2 wires coming from the Sat to the DVR. Will the Genie require more than the 2 cables that I currently have. I will not be hooking up any other tv's...only one.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I would like to get a Genie. I only have one HD-DVR. Forgive me for my ignorance but I have 2 wires coming from the Sat to the DVR. Will the Genie require more than the 2 cables that I currently have. I will not be hooking up any other tv's...only one.
No, since the Genie uses SWM, only one RG6 coax cable is required


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have an HD-DVR and 3 standard dvr's. Will I be saving money by switching to the genie and genie mini's?
not with the hardware itself, but DirecTV might give you some discounts along with the Genie. only way to find out is by calling....


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

dshank522 said:


> I would like to get a Genie. I only have one HD-DVR. Forgive me for my ignorance but I have 2 wires coming from the Sat to the DVR. Will the Genie require more than the 2 cables that I currently have. I will not be hooking up any other tv's...only one.


The installer will replace your LNB on your dish to upgrade you to SWM.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I just ordered my free Genie Upgrade today (I have the protection plan). Since I already have everything in place they are just going to overnight my Genie and Genie mini. When they arrive tomorrow all I need to do is hook them up and call to activate. I'm keeping my HR24.

Obviously I am now back under contract but I don't mind at all since I am very happy with DirecTV.


----------

